# Tamaño de los avatares



## alc112

HOla Moderadores!!
Espero que no sea muy duro mi comentario:
Porque solo se pueden poner avatares de 2 kb o menos? es muy poco, pero poquisimo y as imagenes pierden muchisima calidad, tan solo vean mi avatar. no me quejo del tamaño, queda bien, pero si del peso del archivo. Por loo menos no le podrian poner de 10 kb si no es molestia o de 5?
Muchas gracias y disculpen si fue muy duro


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Alc112,

Your request for bigger size avatars is something only Mike Kellogg can address, as he is the one who is in charge of all the technical stuff. 

Saludos, 
LN


----------



## mkellogg

Hola alc112,

The bigger the page (including avatars), the slower it is to download!

Fast is beautiful.

Mike


----------



## alc112

ok, entiendo
gracias por responder
pero aunque sea no poodrias poner de 3 kb?
gracias otra vez por tu tiempo


----------



## sergio11

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hola alc112,
> 
> The bigger the page (including avatars), the slower it is to download!
> 
> *Fast is beautiful*.
> 
> Mike


 
Fortunately or unfortunately, we live in a fast paced world, and slow downloads are a big nuisance. We pay a lot more money for wide-band connections just so we can have a little more speed on the Internet.

I have to agree with Mike on this one: *Fast is beautiful*.


----------



## lauranazario

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Fortunately or unfortunately, we live in a fast paced world, and slow downloads are a big nuisance. We pay a lot more money for wide-band connections just so we can have a little more speed on the Internet.
> 
> I have to agree with Mike on this one: *Fast is beautiful*.



Hi Sergio11,
Even though 'fast is beautiful' and some people do pay a premium for faster braoadband connections, we cannot forget that WR is an online community with a worldwide reach... and in some parts of the world broadband is not so prevalent (meaning that people still have to rely on slower dial-up connections.. a fact Mike and all of us are painfully aware of.)

This topic has been discussed in another thread... and perhaps you'd like to see what Mike had to say there.  
Go to: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=11496

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Benjy

i suppose another point is.. how would bigger avatars improve the forum anyway?


----------



## belén

Por cierto, ALC, como sé que te gusta que te corrijan  te recuerdo que en el título de tu mensaje deberías haber escrito "¿Por qué?" separado y con acento, al tratarse de una pregunta.

Un abrazo,
Belén


----------



## supercrom

Avatars are just optional images used to identify the users easily... imagine a thread with all the replies and with very heavy avatars?
And imagine that situation with a DIAL-UP connection?
Imagine that?

Let's consider users that have a poor connection and are patient to wait 'till all the page loads.

*CROM*


----------



## Nick

For one thing, allowing 5 KB instead of 2 KB is not a big difference.

But mainly, like I've said over and over again, this is *NOT* a valid argument. Don't blame your stubbornness on "dial-up users". *Dial-up users can completely disable avatars, images, and signatues!*. If they want to see the avatars, they will be able to wait an extra 1 second. If they don't care about the avatars, then they can turn them off and it doesn't matter if the file is 2 KB or 200 KB.







These options exist for a reason.


----------



## solecito

Todo está muy bien el único problema es encontrar avatars de 2k, y la verdad no encuentro uno!!!! no tengo photoshop, así que no puedo alterar una foto o dibujo, any ideas where to get one? I have spend a lot of time looking through the internet, and I have given up.


----------



## cuchuflete

Nick:  Your adamance is noted:  "But mainly, like I've said over and over again, this is NOT a valid argument."  Please re-read Benjy's post.  Now read it again.  And again!

Mike's answer was crisp and clear.

Read the forum objectives.  They do not include anything about cute personalization through graphics.   

These are language forums.   Avatars, colored text, signatures and all the rest of the fluff around the edges are minor luxuries.  If they don't allow one to express enough, or as much as desired, about a forero's personal style, interests, political leanings, or sense of humor, try using words.

You may now re-read Benjy's post.


----------



## mkellogg

I would be willing to change avatar size to 100k if we turned avatars off by default. That way, you would have to enable them to see them at all.

In the meantime, why not reduce avatars down to 256 colors so that they are small enough?  There are plenty of online image size reducers.


----------



## sergio11

I am sorry, my friends, but I happen to agree with Mike, Cuchuflete and Benjy on this one.  One of my coworkers resigned a few days ago and we are overwhelmed with work.  I hardly have time to check my email and glance over some postings in WordReference. Can you imagine, if I had to wait extra time for those avatars to load?  Well, of course, now that we learned the trick of turning them off from Nick, it may be easier and faster, but as Mike said, if they are larger, it probably would be better to have them off by default. 





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> I would be willing to change avatar size to 100k if we turned avatars off by default. That way, you would have to enable them to see them at all.
> 
> In the meantime, why not reduce avatars down to 256 colors so that they are small enough? There are plenty of online image size reducers.





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hola alc112,
> 
> The bigger the page (including avatars), the slower it is to download!
> 
> Fast is beautiful.
> 
> Mike





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> The bigger the page (including avatars), the slower it is to download!
> 
> Fast is beautiful.





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Fast is beautiful.
> Mike





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Fast is beautiful.





			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Fast is beautiful.


----------



## Artrella

Avatars are a nice thing to see... However, I think that they are not necessary in a forum like this one.  At first, when I became a member of WR, I wanted to put nice avatars and signatures and a lot of smilies.  After a great effort (hee hee...Mike).. I understood the harm that big drawings cause to the rest of the foreros and maybe to the server of WR.
I've seen that there are great forums related to avatars... even there are chatting rooms that discuss about avatars, and signatures...they are great if you like "avatar art".


----------



## Nick

mkellogg said:
			
		

> In the meantime, why not reduce avatars down to 256 colors so that they are small enough? There are plenty of online image size reducers.


I had to reduce mine to 64 colors and reduce the size to something small. It should not be asking too much to have a 256-color avatar that is 96x96 (default avatar size). Such as image would use maybe 10 to 15 KB, not just 2 KB.

cuchuflete: If you think the forums are for language only, then why even let people have avatars AT ALL!? Why not just ban avatars, signatures, and colored text completely?

I think you should let us have 15 KB avatars. That much of an increase won't kill anyone. *Most people probably won't change their avatars anyway*, so the majority of avatars will still be under 2 KB. Besides, The avatars are cached on users' computers, so they do not have to be redownloaded every time a person views a post on the forum -- they only need to be downloaded once.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I believe that, while abiding the forum rules, anybody can comment on and suggest whatever they like, as bigger avatars, for example. For the same reason, I dare to ask: is the size of the image or the colour resolution so critical? After all, it's not like we're using Rembrandts or nanobots as avatars...


----------



## Wordsmyth

Storm in a teacup? Mountain out of a molehill? Much ado about nothing?

I'm glad we have avatars; they add something. There are loads around that fit current WR spec, or can easily be made to do so. 

If it ain't broke, don't fix it ... or it might break something else!!

I rest my case

W


----------



## mzsweeett

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Storm in a teacup? Mountain out of a molehill? Much ado about nothing?
> 
> I'm glad we have avatars; they add something. There are loads around that fit current WR spec, or can easily be made to do so.
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it ... or it might break something else!!
> 
> I rest my case
> 
> W


I must say that I agree with you Sir W. Avatars are fun.... and there are plenty that can fit into the alloted space. Give too much of something... and something else will go.... that we don't want to....

Hugs and Coffee,

Sweet T.


----------



## lauranazario

Nick said:
			
		

> I think you should let us have 15 KB avatars. That much of an increase won't kill anyone.


Nick, regardless of how adamantly you beg/whine/threat, the Administrator --the owner of this website-- has made a decision regarding WR's operational parameters and he has expressed it quite clearly. 
You avatar looks fine. Its colors are fine. Please, do not flog a dead horse and let's move on!!!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

solecito said:
			
		

> Todo está muy bien el único problema es encontrar avatars de 2k, y la verdad no encuentro uno!!!! no tengo photoshop, así que no puedo alterar una foto o dibujo, any ideas where to get one? I have spend a lot of time looking through the internet, and I have given up.



Hi solecito:

You don't need photoshop to do it!  Just copy the image you want into your paintbrush software.  Once there, click image, and then skew.  Keep altering it until you get the size you need.  It will do so without affecting the proportions/colors of your image.  When you're done, don't save it as a .bmp, it will not be accepted by the vBulletin software, save it as a .jpg file, and that's it!

Any questions, don't hesitate to PM me


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Nick said:
			
		

> cuchuflete: If you think the forums are for language only, then why even let people have avatars AT ALL!? Why not just ban avatars, signatures, and colored text completely?


 
Hehe...let's not say things we can regret  .

Anyway, yesterday I spent a whole hour trying to make my avatar fulfill the conditions, but in the end the result is satisfying (don't you think?) and it made me feel good to actually work with the picture, it was like a challenge and I feel good because I beat it! 

Anyway, I think avatars are a good thing, even if this is a language forum, because they're a way of self-expression. If I like football, then I put a football; if I like to read, then I put a book: it's an easy and quick way to tell something about your personality to other people who haven't ever heard a word from you or seen you.


----------



## Wordsmyth

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> [...] Anyway, yesterday I spent a whole hour trying to make my avatar fulfill the conditions, but in the end the result is satisfying (don't you think?) and it made me feel good to actually work with the picture, it was like a challenge and I feel good because I beat it!
> 
> Anyway, I think avatars are a good thing, even if this is a language forum, because they're a way of *self-expression*. [...]


Hola Jorge,

It seems we have similar things to express  

Here's you avatar : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 
and this one was my WR avatar for some time : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it's helpful to you for another time, mine started life as a 30Kb 100x100 image. At that point it was 11Kb as a jpg file (due to jpeg compression). Just by cropping (not too destructively!) and saving at jpeg quality factor 40, I got an 80x76 image in a 2K jpg file. (I used basic PhotoEditor, no rocket science!, so I guess any simple image software should do). It took about 3 minutes.

I generally avoid 'Resize image'. Sometimes it's ok, depending on original quality, but it often makes the image fuzzy.

Anyway, from one Link to another  , hope that may help, and good luck with future avatars.

W


----------



## Wordsmyth

I love translating said:
			
		

> Hi solecito:
> 
> You don't need photoshop to do it!  Just copy the image you want into your paintbrush software.  Once there, click image, and then *skew*.  Keep altering it until you get the size you need.  It will do so without affecting the proportions/colors of your image.  When you're done, don't save it as a .bmp, it will not be accepted by the vBulletin software, save it as a .jpg file, and that's it!
> 
> Any questions, don't hesitate to PM me


Hi ILT,

Maybe I misunderstood what solecito is trying to do, but how does skew help to resize? Did you mean 'stretch'?  I've usually found that that makes the pic go blurry or fuzzy.

W


----------



## mzsweeett

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Hi ILT,
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood what solecito is trying to do, but how does skew help to resize? Did you mean 'stretch'? I've usually found that that makes the pic go blurry or fuzzy.
> 
> W


Yes Sir W.... _stretch_ is the correct one to use when re-sizing!! I use regular paint to do the editing. my more elaborate program doesn't cooperate... go figure. have put it to good use myself recently...
Forewaring: new avatars on the way...for me!!  LOL
I do hope that the sour vibe has dissipated.... it was starting to look rough in here.... don't make me roll up my sleeves now..... 

LOL,

Sweet T.


----------



## LV4-26

As has already been said, the only problem in this 2kb limit is a technical one for me. I've had two avatars and had a really hard time reducing their weight to 2kb. I don't think I will change it again as I can't even remember how I succeeded 
Well, I guess resizing a picture is one of the things you have to learn if you're using a computer.
The 80x80 limit is fine, though. Mine is smaller than that (so as to remain under the 2kb )


----------

